# CI High Interest Savings ETF -CSAV ?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone hold this ETF.? Seems to have had an interesting 5-yr chart - if your timing was good....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ What's so interesting about its 5 years chart, especially on a HISA. Just look at 2023 - the highest point I see from that tiny chart is $50.15 so a quick calc seems to indicate it gave a 3% rate. Whoopie. And are you prepared to pay a commission to acquire some units? I would rather stick it in a regular GIC unless you need liquidity - ie. sell off some units at anytime.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The only thing interesting is it validates how short term interest rates dropped circa Mar 2020 and then took off again later in 2022.

I think an ISA would have yielded better, or about the same, than these Cash ETFs which have buy/sell commissions in some/most brokerages.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

jargey3000 said:


> Anyone hold this ETF.? Seems to have had an interesting 5-yr chart - if your timing was good....
> 
> View attachment 24066


Nothing special here, it's a graph showing the effect of dividend distribution on price.

If you buy low, basically right after the ex-dividend date, you'll buy at $50, then the price will slowly increase as it approaches the ex-dividend date, where you are allowed to get the next dividend.

If you sell right before that date, you'll be at the peak $50.15, which is a 0.3% profit for the month, but you won't get the next dividend.

If you sell right after that date, you'll get the next 0.15$ dividend, but the price will have dropped back to $50. Same profit.

Basically, you can't game it, you can't try to win from timing it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have no trade commissions, CSAV would be a good one. They simply deposit into savings accounts across a few major banks (the list can be found on their web site). There are a few like this and they're all similar:

CASH, CSAV, PSA

All of them are banned at TD Direct Investing, RBC DI and maybe other bank brokerages.

That chart is also misleading because of all the distributions. You have to look at it in total return form which looks like this using adjusted prices (to include interest distributions).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey jargey3K, you might want to consider HISA/ISAs from this thread. At least there's no commissions required upfront for these (unless you're getting free buy & sell of ETFs already). As to which HISA/ISA you can buy depends on which brokerage you are with.

high interest savings account

4.75% 4.25% for a HISA at iScotia is aheck lot better than that ETF I say. Heck, the HISA over at Manulife at 4.10% is still better than that ETF that I have to pay commissions on.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> 4.75% for a HISA at iScotia is aheck lot better than that ETF I say


I agree that the HISAs are better than using ETFs. But a correction: the one at Scotia iTrade pays 4.25%


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

HSAV pays 4.57% after fees. I might dump some $ into there vs just cash. It's total return so cap gains vs interest too.


----------

